# Red Fabry Hen



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd like to purchase a proven red check fabry hen that is a proven producer.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Dennis Kuhn or maybe Alex Cornella?
Tom


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I think I'll try Alex's birds. I've bought birds from Dennis before, but they haven't done anything for me. I'm not saying Dennis sells bad birds, it's just that I haven't had good luck with them.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

What makes you want Fabry?
Dave


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Fabrys have done well in my area of the country. I'd like to purchase a red proven hen to put into my stock loft.


----------

